# Texture



## John-ji (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello, does anyone know how the texture was created? People was saying it was rolled with mud. Tried a few times. It did now work.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Sure looks like thin mud rolled with a heavy nap roller. Might have been slapped with a brush. Hard to tell with such a small sample to look at. Next question is how much to charge to get rid of it and apply a proper wall finish.


----------

